# Chinese Hoyt Buffalo (Copy) with ILF Adapters



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

was it straight? any problem with limb alignment?


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

where did you order it from?


----------



## norton850 (Feb 4, 2010)

no alignment problems 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/62-ILF-Tak...var=552778978577&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## jrogers88 (Jun 25, 2016)

I was actually looking at one of these earlier. I thought it looked very similar to the buffalo in the pictures


----------



## Reesealex86 (May 18, 2018)

Wooow that’s amazing the price for what you can put together caint beat it


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

The riser is a cheap casting alloy copy, shamelessly got one for myself when my genuine Buffalo was on its way....Just to stop the itch...But surprisingly, the knock off blue grip has a heavier mass n more solid feel comparing with the Hoyt grip.

The adapter works fine, but on some ILF limbs, the connector will fall short hence the limb won't sit all the way to the bottom of the adapter. In such case, I bed the gap with instamorph.

Plus the provided screws generally run short (I got some longer screws in hardware store).

Again, it is still a knock off, bought one only because I had a genuine Buffalo coming n couldn't bear the wait.

Not saying I am doing the right thing at all.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

And I don't agree they feel n weight the same

The knock off is weighted differently due to being cast alloy.... n it has a rough sand blasting like paint job...

Ironically....The knock off's paint job is actually tougher...much tougher.


----------



## Grittybow (Apr 7, 2016)

I might pick up a set of the ILF adapters...


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Grittybow said:


> I might pick up a set of the ILF adapters...


If u do, remember to get longer screws, don't use provided ones.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

norton850 said:


> Well here it Chinese hoyt buffalo bow copy, compared it to my hoyt buffalo 45 lb bow and there are virtually identical in the risers, in feel and weight and dimensions. Only $125 shipped with limbs and ILF adapters. Pictures of bow are with PSE ILF limbs installed.
> 
> Note riser is set up for buffalo or formula limbs or ILF with included adapters.
> 
> ...


Dude, u missed installing the original limb detent screw back into the connector!!


Remember to use thread lock also.


----------



## norton850 (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks, forgot to put in while tryng different limbs


----------



## Archery7777 (Jun 27, 2018)

So happy I found this thread... Having so many problems trying to find formula limbs for my Buffalo... Anyways, for Buffalo owners that want to use ILF limbs, I found this as well:

Sorry I cant post complete links (My post count isn't high enough)


ebay.com/itm/Aluminum-CNC-Connection-Hardware-Component-For-F-Riser-ILF-Limbs-Recurve-Bow-/253611454111


----------



## thebatman (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi, I have a gen Buff, and am intrigued by these ILF adaptors.

Do they increase the bow length to an odd length? So with medium limbs, instead of a 62 inch bow, it would be 63 or something.

Also not sure the effect on draw weight and stability the adaptors would have.

Any info on these would be great, as potentially this would make a great riser even better!


----------



## ctueme (Dec 23, 2013)

I already have mine, I'm struggling to assemble, it's very fair
















I think I'll have to sand the raise


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

ctueme said:


> I already have mine, I'm struggling to assemble, it's very fair
> 
> View attachment 6579347
> 
> ...


no need, it happens to my sf velocity F limbs with a relatively long dimple

just need a weaker spring in the detend assembly or swap a smaller dimple, or pre-press the dimple abit with ur thumb to let it goes in the riser first


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

thebatman said:


> Hi, I have a gen Buff, and am intrigued by these ILF adaptors.
> 
> Do they increase the bow length to an odd length? So with medium limbs, instead of a 62 inch bow, it would be 63 or something.
> 
> ...



ur original string for f limbs will cover the ILF+ adpater, in case of a + length, a normal flemish will set it by some untwists

I would not use those adapters on a gen buff, as the adapter metal is quite heavy duty n solid, it will scratch the poor/weak paintjob on a gen Buff


----------



## thebatman (Nov 28, 2016)

Would be great if they could copy the grips, and sell them on their own. I suspect there are many Dorado/Gamemaster/Tiburon/Buffalo owners that would like to get new grips, especially the rarer medium and high grip ones (Jagers are plastic, wood much nicer) Though maybe not blue colored wood.

I guess not too difficult with a CNC woodworking machine.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

thebatman said:


> Would be great if they could copy the grips, and sell them on their own. I suspect there are many Dorado/Gamemaster/Tiburon/Buffalo owners that would like to get new grips, especially the rarer medium and high grip ones (Jagers are plastic, wood much nicer) Though maybe not blue colored wood.
> 
> I guess not too difficult with a CNC woodworking machine.


they have...just not on ebay...I bought 5 of them for my gen Buff n Tiburon ...hahahah

the quality is ironically way better than original hoyt pro-fit grip...more heavy n dense

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...Rf83O&id=530646031637&ns=1&abbucket=13#detail


here is a custom grip maker for med grip, he also makes wood grip for all Hoyt n W&W risers
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...5WDHm&id=558025584665&ns=1&abbucket=13#detail
but I heard some of his works has sloppy screw holes position, n waiting time is a bit long...so I passed


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

last resort for a cracked Hoyt pro-fit wood grip...some silicon self fusing tape for beding with leather overgrip will do.....


like what I did for my "now in the recycle bin" OMP Night Ridge disappointment

full review here for the tragedy here:
https://tradtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130385


----------



## thebatman (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi Kent,

The Taobao links don't seem to work on my computer.

I wonder if they will make a Gamemaster/Dorado/Tiburon copy, now that Hoyt have abandoned those models.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

thebatman said:


> Hi Kent,
> 
> The Taobao links don't seem to work on my computer.
> 
> I wonder if they will make a Gamemaster/Dorado/Tiburon copy, now that Hoyt have abandoned those models.


Hi there,

Not that I am realizing, apart from the buff that is on the blackmarket...haha

Here with the screenshots of grip


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

It fits perfectly on both my gen n copy buff


----------



## thebatman (Nov 28, 2016)

Do they make a medium/high grip one?


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

A custom grip maker @ TaoBao does, but I heard the waiting time is quite long n consistency varies from grip to grip


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

No surprise the overall quality and QC is lacking in these knock offs. 

its pretty much the same across the board with many of the products I've seen. My buddies that manufacture overseas say the same. 

So heres an example; a buddy was mnfr a chip for his paintball guns in China. First batch was to spec...worked fine. Second batch he ASSUMED they were the same...and down the road paintballers were having problems with guns. It turns out, the mnfr substituted a different metal in the chip that corrodes in the rain saving himself half a penny per unit increasing his profit.

Broadheads are another example....a buddy used to own a BH company....and the stories he tells about knock off mnfr- crazy.

I just bought a US made Edge pro [knife sharpener] ...many times more expensive over the Chinese knock off.....totally worth the quality, IMO. Buyer beware.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

agree

from a manufacturer stand point, u really need to set foot @ the factory n pay a trustworthy local to oversee there is no cutting corners, n realizing the fact that....the cheapest bidder for ur job usually means shady operation.

from a customer stand point, u know u are buying a knock off or cheap end, so dont complain if there is a QC issues.

I general avoid Chinese brand archery products (except Alibow) until recent purchases from Bosen, back n forward got 3 risers from them...all above $350 price point, there is dignity in this manufacturer, as u can see the attention to details n there is no cutting corners.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

kentsabrina said:


> agree
> 
> ...... u really need to set foot @ the factory n pay a trustworthy local to oversee there is no cutting corners,
> 
> .


Exactly.

The stories I hear from many folks in the industry back that up. The big companies like say Nike....all have their own folks on the ground for QC...its essential. We have all heard the stories like food being processed at night in the same facility as the lead fishing sinkers on the day shift. A buddy was making his patented BH over there and the Chinese mnfr was knocking off the design and selling his on Ebay at 1/8th the price. 

Its true. Many of these manufacturers just don't think like we do....its all about maxing out profit............ morals and intellectual property be damned. 

I prefer not to support that type of thinking......


----------



## Norseman8 (Aug 24, 2018)

Don't suppose anyone has any further perspective on this Copy? After weeks of staring at it and trying to find a reason not to, I figured $127 for the riser, limbs, F to ILF adapters, Fur rest, string and and stringer is too much to pass on. Obviously I'm not expecting much from the limbs or string, but the prospect of the riser being of any decent quality was worth the gamble. 

Just curious if anyone has any input to consider while I wait. Thanks.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

If u have a gen Hoyt formula trade riser, its logically to have those Chinese adapter n grip in urbox


But if u are looking into getting a whole set up.....my advice is ~ don't get one

There are other ILF options from China that is made with quality n dignity, not just a cast copy


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Like a Bosen Horn 17", a much better choice.


https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5327853


----------



## Norseman8 (Aug 24, 2018)

Just to clarify... I don't like the idea of stolen products and R&D. However; I own several Hoyt Compounds, as well as several PSE, Bear compounds/recurves. I'm simply interested in that particular "copy" because it's a cheap addition to the arsenal. I've clearly given obscene amounts of my money to Hoyt, as well as other US based manufacturers.


----------



## lost american (Nov 21, 2002)

I cant stand the Chinese rip offs. But i have three shooting buddies that have These with win and win limbs. I hate to admit it but they are not bad. They are powder coated have a better grip and the adapters look better than the ones from uukha. Hell they even cut out the riser were the fred eichler sticker goes. 

Gesendet von meinem H8216 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Norseman8 (Aug 24, 2018)

Alright folks... I hate to admit it, but this thing's pretty impressive. I put my own Flemish twist on and shot it. Brace height is happy at 7 1/2 and I'm shooting 32" bloodsports with 3 x 5inch parabolic feathers and 225grains at the tip. String needed a set of whiskers to tame the noise. 

The ILF plates are great, the riser is solid and a good finish. The limbs it came with are junk... But fun to shoot for now. 

This is a very smooth, solid shooting bow for a very cheap price. Yes... It's a Chinese ripoff. But, I have SEVERAL Hoyt bows already and figured I've given them enough of my money to justify it. 

Anyway... Just wanted to let everyone know it's a decent purchase option.


----------



## jtrops (Nov 20, 2018)

I picked up one of these for my son when he needed to move up in limb weight. I had no idea at the time that it was a copy of a Hoyt (or anything else for that matter), I found it for $100 shipped, and considering that he’s not serious about shooting I thought it looked good enough. 

What I found was that it is really nice to shoot. In fact after shooting it the first day out I thought about picking one up for myself. I resisted. It wasn’t until much later that I learned about it’s questionable past. I know there are other reputable Chinese models out there, and I would probably go a different route if I did it again. Still I can’t deny that his bow shoots well, and has proven to be a great bow for the price.


----------



## BobsleighArcher (Apr 2, 2014)

interesting experiment


----------



## impo09 (Jun 18, 2018)

lost american said:


> I cant stand the Chinese rip offs. But i have three shooting buddies that have These with win and win limbs. I hate to admit it but they are not bad. They are powder coated have a better grip and the adapters look better than the ones from uukha. Hell they even cut out the riser were the fred eichler sticker goes.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem H8216 mit Tapatalk


In general, does the traditional community have any qualms about buying Chinese rip offs? Also while we are on the subject is the Galaxy Ember a direct rip off of something?


----------



## picasox (Apr 29, 2019)

I just bought one of the Chinese copies yesterday, glad I found this. I have been looking to get some lighter limbs for my Buffalo after suffering an elbow tendon injury last year. I have not been able to find any compatible limbs for under $300-$400 and I only paid $500 for the whole bow. Also there is only one Hoyt Buffalo on eBay. They are getting harder and harder to find. I bought a 45 lbs Chinese copy yesterday and I'll pick up a set of 40 lbs ILF limbs too. It will be nice to practice form with some light limbs and work my way up slowly so I don't wreck my elbow for another season. I guess all I really needed was the adaptors but to have a second buffalo for such an affordable price seems like is worth the $159 to me. Now I can run two different setups at once without having to switch everything around. 

Just curious, has anyone tried the adaptors on a real buffalo? did they work well?

Also what’s a Gen Buffalo?


----------



## picasox (Apr 29, 2019)

Update:

I recieved the Chinese Buffalo bow Monday, it took 15 days arrive and it's in preistine condition! I love this bow! I am blown away by how well it shoots! I actually shoot this one better than my real Buffalo, probably because I have better control with the lighter draw weight, but I have no complaints other than it is a bit loud. I bought rubber washers for all the ILF adaptor connections and for under the main retaining bolts where the limbs tuck in to. That helped a little. I also put some soft Velcro tape under the ends where the string meets the limbs. I will try some bever balls on it too. I wonder if a B50 Flemish string would be any quieter than the fast flight string it came with. 

I think this one might be a little shorter than my medium Buffalo which is 62"

I kept surprising my self over and over yesterday at the range with how accurately I was placing my shots. It felt great! 
I'm very impressed with this bow!
This one's a keeper!


----------



## picasox (Apr 29, 2019)

P.S. I had a little trouble with the spring loaded buttons on the limbs too, Like I saw someone else had the problem in an earlier post. If you just loosen the set screw on the back side a little bit the button will go in easy, however you do need to loosen it agin to dissassemble, which kind of defeats the tooless assembly that I like so much on the orriginal Buffalo. I might try a shorter screw or a weaker sping as someone had sugested to get the tooless assembly back.


----------

